# iHobby stuff



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

http://homeracingworld.yuku.com/topic/10849


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great pics and info from that show. Where was it? Are they going to have one anywhere near Texas?

Rich


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Did you pick up any IHobby Good Humor trucks?


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

good humor trucks arn't for sale



i did call auto world there spoke with an American and they will be in in a few weeks:woohoo: something to look forward too:hat:


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

There is also an iHobby report on SCI in the HO forum. I was part of the group that met with Steve Russell of Racemasters/AFX. On SCI I go by the name 'McLaren'.

-- Bill


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I read somewhere that Strombecker are now doing HO, based on the Marchon line. Did anyone see that?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmmmm..... A cabover dumptruck using a Tyco bed..... Where have I seen that before.....

Oh Yeah!!! On my display shelves!!!!










Ooops. Apparently the linky no worky. Damn fortune city!!!



Well, you can see it at http://www.geocities.com/hohalloffame/

My page is here:

http://www.fortunecity.com/millenium/dipsy/178/mspencer/mspencer.html


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The dump truck is gonna be fun.....

P.S. The iHobby GH trucks are on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-AUTO-WORLD-i...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Montoya -- 

Sorry, I did not see any HO cars or track. I saw the Strombecker sign, and did cruise through their exhibit, but I did not see any slot cars or track. I will admit that the Strombecker sign had me looking for 1/32 scale equipment, and I might have missed some HO stuff. Sorry...

-- Bill


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WM,

I have found the company behind Strombecker and a chap from them has contacted me. I think they are ready to send me the literature, but will possibly baulk at the UK address. If you PM me your address I will give them that on the basis you will post the stuff here.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Montoya--- I did stop by the Strombecker display-- They had Ho sets on display. The word is that Marchon had purchased Strombecker at some point in time. Now Strombecker is bringing Marchon back. Sets will be out 4th Quarter of 2009. Same old Marchon Cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great pics and info from that show. Where was it? Are they going to have one anywhere near Texas?
> 
> Rich


I guess not Rich.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

neorules said:


> Montoya--- I did stop by the Strombecker display-- They had Ho sets on display. The word is that Marchon had purchased Strombecker at some point in time. Now Strombecker is bringing Marchon back. Sets will be out 4th Quarter of 2009. Same old Marchon Cars.


Aren't the Microscaley cars based on the Marchon design?


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Where was it? Are they going to have one anywhere near Texas?


Rich --

The show was in Chicago. While this was the first year I heard of it, others at the show mentioned that they have been to it several times in Chicago.

I would guess that it's in Chicago every year.

-- Bill


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Micro Scalextric did use the Marchon chassis for about 3 years, before switching to their own design with braids.

They told me the purchased marchon LSB so this Strombecker thing is curious.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> WM,
> 
> I have found the company behind Strombecker and a chap from them has contacted me. I think they are ready to send me the literature, but will possibly baulk at the UK address. If you PM me your address I will give them that on the basis you will post the stuff here.




Cool.. so when will this happen? what do you do Deane? you know so many upper slot personal. you in the plastics industry?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I wish.

It was just 5 minutes on google and one email.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WMB - Did Strombecker ever send you anything?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

wm_brant said:


> Rich --
> 
> The show was in Chicago. While this was the first year I heard of it, others at the show mentioned that they have been to it several times in Chicago.
> 
> ...


The IHobby show I think is short for International Hobby Show? It has been held in Chicago, actually Rosement, for some time now. Must be the central location, airport, and abundance of convention center space. I am not sure that this is a traveling type show. To my knowledge, it's a once a year show where every manufacturer can unveil their upcoming new (or old) products. Kind of like the SEMA show, only for the hobby industry. I hope I made sense?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, well, from what I know, there's nothing around here. Houston, maybe. Is there a toy show or slot car show in Kansas City? That's the closest place me that may have a slot car show.

Rich


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am lucky 1 hour from the ihobby spent 4 hours there.And 20 min. from the midwest hobby show.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

wm_brant said:


> Montoya --
> 
> Sorry, I did not see any HO cars or track. I saw the Strombecker sign, and did cruise through their exhibit, but I did not see any slot cars or track. I will admit that the Strombecker sign had me looking for 1/32 scale equipment, and I might have missed some HO stuff. Sorry...
> 
> -- Bill


You have a couple of PMs Bill


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> You have a couple of PMs Bill


Yes, I saw them. This time. And in the future.

-- Bill


----------

